

The World Cup of Dirty Dreams: Inside Brazil's Most Infamous Brothel - balbaugh
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/the-world-cup-of-dirty-dreams-inside-brazils-most-infamous-brothel-20140626

======
dneronique
NSFW pic at the top

